# allroads hauling stuff



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

in an effort to keep this forum alive.... a few pics.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: allroads hauling stuff (bhb399mm)*

I hauled a 8'x4' sheet of plywood on the roof yesterday...it was fun.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver18Bullet (Oct 3, 2006)

damn that's a lot room


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (Silver1,8Bullet)*

My wife and I both have allroad's - im going to be adding a tow hitch (gasp) to mine so I can haul a trailer with my atv. I'll take some pics as soon as its installed!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (g6dluva)*

please do.......are you going to add the oem trailer hitch or another brand???


----------

